# Nintendo DSiWare Topic



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

Here You Can Talk About Upcoming And Current DSiWare Games...Enjoy!

I Currently Own:
-Nintendo DSi Browser (Free)
-Wario Ware: Snapped (500 Points)
-AQUIA: Art Styles Series (500 Points)

P.S. Anyone Else Think that The Minigames On Wario Ware:Snapped Were You Have To Hold One Hand Up Are VERY Hard To Get To Configure?


----------



## Horus (Apr 5, 2009)

i just have the browser, not interested in the others right now :l


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> i just have the browser, not interested in the others right now :l


Sometimes The Browser Is Slow And Sometimes Its Fast It Takes A While Getting Used To!
Also Did You Get the Free 1000 points Too? Make Sure You REALLY Want Wario Ware: Snapped Because Half Of The Time It Wont Work...=(


----------



## Horus (Apr 5, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i got the free 1,000 points :s

thats why i didn't get those games  :O


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...If You Were Gonna Spend It I Would Recomend AQUIA Over Snapped Because AQUIA Is Way More Addicting. Also Snapped ONLY Has 20 Minigames And A Credits Minigame. AQUIA Is Very Hard To Get Used To But Fun!


----------



## Horus (Apr 5, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm going to wait


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

When do you think Nintendo is going to release more DSi Ware? I really want to get Dr. Mario and Clubhouse games so bad!


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K...(I Should Stop Going On And On )
I Heard There Making A Animal Crossing Clock With Games On It!
I Hope Its Free Or VERY Cheap Because You Should Have To Pay For A Clock!  :O


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> When do you think Nintendo is going to release more DSi Ware? I really want to get Dr. Mario and Clubhouse games so bad!


IM Guessing About Every Week. Kinda Like WiiWare Also Is The Docter Mario Game New Or A Port Of A Old One?


----------



## Caleb (Apr 5, 2009)

you already spent your 1000 free points?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

I got the DSi Browser and WarioWare: Snapped! WarioWare is kinda tricky. Sometimes it doesn't work, but that's because it's either too dark or there's not enough contrast between you and the background. I got used to it, and now I can get it to work pretty well. I still haven't been able to play Kat & Ana's coaster because my brother and/or sister won't play with me. =/


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> you already spent your 1000 free points?


Ummmmm....Um....YEAH  
Well You Can Always Buy New And The Games LOOKED Good.
I Mean AQUIA Is VERY Good And Fun.
Wario Ware: Snapped Is Fun But Its Kinda Un-Responsive....so...meh.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm saving my extra 500 Points for the Animal Crossing or Mario calculator, once it's released in the U.S.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I got the DSi Browser and WarioWare: Snapped! WarioWare is kinda tricky. Sometimes it doesn't work, but that's because it's either too dark or there's not enough contrast between you and the background. I got used to it, and now I can get it to work pretty well. I still haven't been able to play Kat & Ana's coaster because my brother and/or sister won't play with me. =/


Yeah Also The One Were You Put Up Your Hand ( In the Disco Guy One)...Is VERY tricky for me...i dont know why but i havent got it to work once!!! Also I Havent Done The Kat & Ana One Too. I Show My Friend The Wario One Then Later I Realized The Kat And Ana One Was Two Play But My Friend Had Already Left......='(


----------



## Caleb (Apr 5, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wario ware: snapped...isnt very good IMO


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm saving my extra 500 Points for the Animal Crossing or Mario calculator, once it's released in the U.S.


The Animal Crossing One Is A Clock Not A Calculator...I Thought Also Whats So Special About The Two....Do They Have Games To Play Or Are They Just A Clock And Calculator (If They Are Thats Boring)


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Its Not Worth It But When You Get It To Work Its Fun...


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's dude. The Dr. Mario game is similar to the Wii Ware version of Dr. Mario but, with different controls and it's handheld! I think it has Wi-Fi too.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wifi Would Be Awesome! I Hope They Put That In There!!! Also I Hope They Make A Tetris DSiWare Because It Would Be Fun!......I Think They Already Have A Tetris DS Games But DSiware Would be better because......cause..... :gyroidconfused:


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 5, 2009)

http://ds.ign.com/articles/965/965140p1.html

^^^^^^^^^
here it says that the Animal Crossing CLOCK will be 200 points...


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

so the Mario One you Can Make Mario Jump And The Animal Crossing One You Can Make Your Own Town Tunes That Will Be Played Every Hour......I know Which Im Getting....Lol Ill Probably Get Both Since there So Cheap!!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's pretty cool, Yes Nintendo did mention a Tetris DSi Ware somewhere(I can't remember). I just hope we get Gameboy games,Game boy advance, and maybe Virtual Boy and Game and Watch games as Virtual Handheld(VC DSi edition).


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> That's pretty cool, Yes Nintendo did mention a Tetris DSi Ware somewhere(I can't remember). I just hope we get Gameboy games,Game boy advance, and maybe Virtual Boy and Game and Watch games as Virtual Handheld(VC DSi edition).


Yeah And My Friend Were Thinking About The Gameboy And Gameboy Advance Games...That Would be Cool!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 5, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like pokemon yellow, blue, silver...
*Starts drooling*


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

This Virtual Handheld plus DSi Ware and more will make the DSi a perfect handheld.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like pokemon red,gold, crystal
*Starts drooling*


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> This Virtual Handheld plus DSi Ware and more will make the DSi a perfect handheld.


yep then it would be much better than the DS lite And DS


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it would beat the 1st DSs, did you know that the DSi is getting exclusive cartridges that have SD card and Camera compatibility?


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont get it


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Nintendo DSi is getting exclusive cartridges that have SD card and Camera compatibility. These will not work on the first DSs.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> The Nintendo DSi is getting exclusive cartridges that have SD card and Camera compatibility. These will not work on the first DSs.


ooooooh so it will be getting games that only work for the DSi...i feel dumb now


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

It's OK, these will be special games that will only work on DSi. Can you imagine Animal Crossing or any other popular Nintendo Series with these features?


----------



## Placktor (Apr 5, 2009)

animal crossign with the mic and camera would be sweet...i just thought of a cool item...i tv that showed what the camera was seeing ( im just thinking lmao)


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 5, 2009)

That's cool, They can make a city folk-like game in a DSi Cartridge.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay...I just downloaded Master of Illusion Express: Funny Face, and I'm blown away! It comes with two tricks; Funny Face and Vanishing Card. Funny Face is really cool! Show it to your friends and they won't know what to believe! And Vanishing Card...the game doesn't even tell you how it's done! IT'S AMAZING!! It's like it can read my mind!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

Edit: Oops, double post. Sorry. >.<


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol, I don't even have a DSi, but if I'm goiing to get one, I'm using it on my Wii, and not DSiWare.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 5, 2009)

Actually, DSware comes every month.

And people nagged me to buy this, so I'm buying the DSi.


----------



## bud (Apr 5, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooooooo!!!!! :O


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the more reason to GET A DSi!!


----------



## Horus (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muhahahaha nintendo ftw

they know how to get you >


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 5, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make making specific games for a upgraded handheld.

Not that interested unless it gets VC or I dunno, a really awesome sequel to TWEWY or a cool Pokemon game.


----------



## Horus (Apr 5, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i kinda doubt the pokemon game unlesss.... pokemon ranch for DSi <3....

this is why i didn't get the Lite, talk about a waste (wohoo its smaller and brighter)


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone messed around with Nintendo DSi Sound yet? I just converted my whole iTunes library to .m4a (the format that the DSi reads) so I can play them on my DSi. It's actually very cool. There are a lot of neat effects that you can mess around with. If you don't have an SD card with music, you can still record your own sound and mess with it.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Has anyone messed around with Nintendo DSi Sound yet? I just converted my whole iTunes library to .m4a (the format that the DSi reads) so I can play them on my DSi. It's actually very cool. There are a lot of neat effects that you can mess around with. If you don't have an SD card with music, you can still record your own sound and mess with it.


there is nothing on my computer for a SD card.....=(


----------



## Pup101 (Apr 6, 2009)

The ones i have are wario:snapped, and the web. But i want to get the animal crossing one that you gys are talking about. Im gonna wait for more to come.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then buy an SD card reader. They're really cheap.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 6, 2009)

Because there is exclusive cartridges,downloadable games,new compatibilities,new features,and more, the Nintendo DSi is new generation handheld! :gyroiddance:


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Because there is exclusive cartridges,downloadable games,new compatibilities,new features,and more, the Nintendo DSi is new generation handheld! :gyroiddance:


Not exactly. It's still a Nintendo DS. It's just a little step forward, like Game Boy to Game Boy Color.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

I just used 200 more Points and downloaded Bird & Beans... I kinda wish I hadn't. Not my type of game. =/ Oh, well. At least it was free.


----------



## Riri (Apr 6, 2009)

I got snapped and the browser. I'm saving my points for one of the clocks but in the meantime would anyone recommend Master of Illusion Express: Funny Faces? I dunno whether to get it or not.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 6, 2009)

The DSi is pretty much a Wii in handheld form without certain features.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

Riri said:
			
		

> I got snapped and the browser. I'm saving my points for one of the clocks but in the meantime would anyone recommend Master of Illusion Express: Funny Faces? I dunno whether to get it or not.


Yes, MoIE:FF is awesome!


----------



## Placktor (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Riri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tye in one other topic you said you got birds and beans.....is that fun?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh...it depends on your taste. I didn't like it much, but others say it's really fun and addicting. I'm sure there are some reviews on YouTube.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 6, 2009)

You know you're missing out on some really good DSWare that's coming out guys...


----------



## Placktor (Apr 6, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> You know you're missing out on some really good DSWare that's coming out guys...


how are we MISSING out


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 6, 2009)

The browser is epic.
Hentai..... on the go..... *drool*


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 6, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to my IGN Podcast they said that DSWare is going to get some amazing games.  I guess you're not missing out if you don't mind buying points.  But, if you don't want to buy points and used your 1000 points already, then you're missing out.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The browser is epic.
> Hentai..... on the go..... *drool*


lmao mega.....50% of your sentences are about hentai


----------



## Placktor (Apr 6, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i dont care ill just buy more points


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The browser is epic.
> Hentai..... on the go..... *drool*


PSP for that.
iPod Touch for that.
iPhone for that.
Cell Phones for that.
PDAs for that.
etc.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go Tom!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I used my cell's internet the phone bill was $300
I don't plan on getting a PSP, PDA, and never a ipod.
DS is fine.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't use vids tho :C


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I use my DSi instead of my iPod now. I love it how you can mess with the speed and pitch of the music. I like playing the songs at double speed. That way I can listen to TWICE as many songs! XD


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, ya i got bird and beans and it is alright. i like it but its not the best. it is also pretty hard.
edit: o ya, i also saw that they are making katamari fo dsi ware cool!


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 6, 2009)

the wario ware snapped holding one hand up was kinda hard for the dsi to read. But I love what they do at the end.


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 6, 2009)

yoshipower said:
			
		

> the wario ware snapped holding one hand up was kinda hard for the dsi to read. But I love what they do at the end.


Yeah, the end thing is really funny


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 6, 2009)

The release titles are WarioWare: Snapped!, Bird & Beans, Brain Age Express: Math, Master of Illusion Express: Funny Face, Art Style: AQUIA, and the DSi Browser. I downloaded them all cause I'm rich like that.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> The release titles are WarioWare: Snapped!, Bird & Beans, Brain Age Express: Math, Master of Illusion Express: Funny Face, Art Style: AQUIA, and the DSi Browser. I downloaded them all cause I'm rich like that.


ALL OF THEM?! XD

What's your favorite? Is AQUIA any good?


----------



## Placktor (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Smarty9911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AQUIA is very good! its my favorite right now...its kinda confusing at the start but you get used to it and it gets addicting!


----------



## Riri (Apr 7, 2009)

So far I'm keeping my points. Like Nikoking said, more titles are on their way and I'm not likely gonna get more points. I hope 500 can get me something good...


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 7, 2009)

I have Browser and WarioWare and I really want moving notepad


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd still waiting for the price to drop. (Plus, I just want an iPod Touch.)


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 7, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> I have Browser and WarioWare and I really want moving notepad


ya that thing looks awesome but its called something else i forget though


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'd still waiting for the price to drop. (Plus, I just want an iPod Touch.)


You'll be waiting a loooong time, then. The Wii's been out for over 2 years, and it hasn't dropped a cent. I don't think the DS Lite has, either.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

I download AQUIA and love it! Now I have every DSiWare on the DSi Shop except Brain Age Express: Math, lol.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Smarty9911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasted my money on AQUIA, I don't really like puzzle games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like AQUIA. Much better than Bird & Beans, in my opinion.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 8, 2009)

Now Bird and Beans is FUN! I love the way you can get trapped, even though I don't like to get trapped.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> Now Bird and Beans is FUN! I love the way you can get trapped, even though I don't like to get trapped.


I just don't like it. =/


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

can anyone answer this for me

can u download the old zelda games from the game boy sieries??


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 8, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> can anyone answer this for me
> 
> can u download the old zelda games from the game boy sieries??


That game isn't released yet.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> can anyone answer this for me
> 
> can u download the old zelda games from the game boy sieries??


No. Not right now, at least.


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

ohh ok do u know if it is gonna be relesed


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not talking about Spirit Tracks.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, my ds is almost destroyed. so it looks like I'm gonna have to get this.  Also, I'm saving my 1000 points for the GBA games.


----------



## goronking (Apr 8, 2009)

i ment like oracle of seasons and the awakening of link and the other ones


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Yeah, my ds is almost destroyed. so it looks like I'm gonna have to get this.  Also, I'm saving my 1000 points for the GBA games.


There are no GBA games. Only DSiWare.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

goronking said:
			
		

> i ment like oracle of seasons and the awakening of ]No. There's no Virtual Console on the DSi Shop. For now, at least. There might be one in the future, but that's pure speculation.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I heard on some Ninty site that in a year they'll re-release the GB and GBA games on DSware.


----------



## Fluufy (Apr 8, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let us all hope its true!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 8, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's possible, but nothing has been confirmed.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would take up too much memory anyway.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope its true!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what SD cards are for.


----------



## child911 (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't spent my free points yet, nothing seems that interesting yet.

I hope they make a virtual console thing for the DSi too, although that probably won't happen...


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 9, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> I haven't spent my free points yet, nothing seems that interesting yet.
> 
> I hope they make a virtual console thing for the DSi too, although that probably won't happen...


They should have it with Gameboy games. Black and white, or color. That'd be really cool.


----------



## John102 (Apr 9, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> child911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, they need gba games since you can't play them on the dsi.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 9, 2009)

Im getting the DSi tommorow!! :veryhappy:


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Smarty9911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would take up too much memory on a 32GB SD Card!


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why you keep your old DS. <_<


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Games aren't nearly that big. I don't think any Game Boy game is even over 1GB.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm getting a Blue DSi on my birthday.


----------



## Fluufy (Apr 9, 2009)

i think mine just came in the mail, unfortunately my mom wont let me have it yet   ...birthday...


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Smarty9911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA they wouldnt be that much, but i have never played silver or gold or crystal so hopefully they make a remake of those! and other fun gb games!


----------



## goronking (Apr 9, 2009)

i hope it dose


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They could run off the DSi's internal clock this time, so the battery won't die and delete all your data after so long.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 13, 2009)

so in nintendo power it looks like one of the dsi ware things are going to be this puzzle game called flip somehting, here i will look what its called just a sec...
edit: its called Mighty Flip Champs and looks pretty interesting!


----------



## MygL (Apr 13, 2009)

When I get the DSi, probably, more games will be added


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 13, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> so in nintendo power it looks like one of the dsi ware things are going to be this puzzle game called flip somehting, here i will look what its called just a sec...
> edit: its called Mighty Flip Champs and looks pretty interesting!


I saw that today when I got my NP. If it had a story it would be awesome.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> MasterM64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U do know DSi fails?

Tape a camera to my ds Tada
Dsi=fail


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 13, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/facepalm


----------



## John102 (Apr 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only reason I'd ever get a dsi is for the dsi ware, and that's just not worth spending $170 for, plus the cost of games.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey casuals! There's some *DSiWare* for you. I think all of you wold enjoy it very, very much.


----------



## Abdelogu (Apr 13, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> Here You Can Talk About Upcoming And Current DSiWare Games...Enjoy!
> 
> I Currently Own:
> -Nintendo DSi Browser (Free)
> ...


exact same games


----------



## mimzithegreat (Apr 13, 2009)

lol i love my nintendo dsi today it rocks well i got snapped well its cool and i think i will get master of illusions later


----------



## fitzy (Apr 13, 2009)

I was gonna get one but some1 told me that you probly already have all the features on other devices like a camera on a fone etc. Should I get it?


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 13, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, but they would be a little expensive :/ like 2000 points, maybe 1500


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> I was gonna get one but some1 told me that you probly already have all the features on other devices like a camera on a fone etc. Should I get it?


I'll ask you a question. Do you have a DS Lite?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				Galen said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's Nintendo for you. Making you buy the games you probably already own.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 13, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO WAY! old game boy games you could go and buy at some store for like 2-5 bucks maybe, they arent going to be 15-20 points!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 13, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do...


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Yes I do...


Is it working properly?


----------



## mimzithegreat (Apr 13, 2009)

you should get it


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 13, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How often do you actually find them in store, working, the one you want, and dirt cheap?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2009)

mimzithegreat said:
			
		

> you should get it


IMO, he shouldn't. If he has a working DS, there's no need to get one.


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i know its hard, but they arent worth much.

edit: o and obviously they work if the store is selling them...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Hey casuals! There's some *DSiWare* for you. I think all of you wold enjoy it very, very much.


I have it. It's really fun. I'm not casual.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> I was gonna get one but some1 told me that you probly already have all the features on other devices like a camera on a fone etc. Should I get it?


Take it from someone who actually owns a DSi. _Get one! NOW!!_


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well its the only way that you can play dsiware games i will just say that


----------

